# Bazı Conditionals



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar internette biraz araştırdım ama net bir sonuç bulamadım.
Çok pahalı bir kalemim olsun ve ben bu kalemi kaybedeyim. Kalemimin bulunduğu çantada kalemi ararken “Kalemi kaybettiysem, çok üzüleceğim.” diyeyim.

“Kalemi kaybettiysem, çok üzüleceğim.” conditionalsa nasıl çevrilir?
Ben şunu düşünüyorum: “If I have lost my pencil, I will be really sad.”
Ama hayatımda böyle bir mixed type conditional’la da karşılaşmadım.

Bu dediğim durumu conditionala nasıl çevirebilirim?
Şimdiden çok teşekkür ederim.


Not: Başlık çok saçma oldu, kusuruma bakmayın


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Arkadaşlar internette biraz araştırdım ama net bir sonuç bulamadım.
> Çok pahalı bir kalemim olsun ve ben bu kalemi kaybedeyim. Kalemimin bulunduğu çantada kalemi ararken “Kalemi kaybettiysem, çok üzüleceğim.” diyeyim.
> 
> “Kalemi kaybettiysem, çok üzüleceğim.” conditionalsa nasıl çevrilir?


Merhaba

Let us say i have a very expensive pen/pencil and I have lost it. While searching for the lost pen/pencil in my bag , i say

"had I lost it, I would be very sad "

Sanirim bu durumda uygun olur.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Let us say i have a very expensive pen/pencil and I hae lost it. While searching for the lost pen/pencil in my bag , i say
> 
> "had I lost it, I would be very sad "
> 
> Sanirim bu durumda uygun olur.



Hello,
Firstly, thank you very much for your answer.

But here I am talking about a real situation, not about an imaginary one. I am not trying to say "Kalemimi kaybetseydim, çok üzülürdüm.
Would be using "Had I lost it, I would be very sad." correct?


----------



## emre aydın

Bence "if it is lost, I will be very sad"den başka cümle olmaz.

"had I lost it, I would be very sad " (Bence bu cümle "kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm" anlamına gelir ve istediğin anlamı vermez.)

Sonradan düşündüm de ilk mesajdaki önerin mantıklı geldi. (If I have lost...)

Bikaç tane türkçe bilen native speaker var, bence onlar duruma bir el atsa iyi olur.


----------



## srknpower

emre aydın said:


> Bence "if it is lost, I will be very sad"den başka cümle olmaz.
> 
> "had I lost it, I would be very sad " (Bence bu cümle "kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm" anlamına gelir ve istediğin anlamı vermez.)
> 
> Bikaç tane türkçe bilen native speaker var, bence onlar duruma bir el atsa iyi olur.



Dediğiniz gibi “is lost” kesin çözüm  Benim de aklıma geldi dediğiniz ama durum olarak da bu kalemli kayıplı hikayeyi yazmak kolay geldi.
O zaman şöyle değiştirelim, çok ilginç bir örnek olacak ama. 

Elimde sınıf listesi var ve bu listede sınıfımdaki öğrencilerin sınav sonuçları yazıyor. Kıskandığım ve nefret ettiğim çocuğun (Adı Ahmet olsun) da sınavdan yüksek almasını istemiyorum.
Ahmet’ in sınav sonucunu ararken yanımda duran arkadaşıma “Ahmet yüksek aldıysa, çok kötü olacak.” diyeyim. Bunu nasıl deriz? 

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## analeeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Let us say i have a very expensive pen/pencil and I have lost it. While searching for the lost pen/pencil in my bag , i say
> 
> "had I lost it, I would be very sad "
> 
> Sanirim bu durumda uygun olur.



This is a past hypothetical and doesn't work here. It only works if you know for a fact that you haven't lost it. 'If I had lost it, I would be very sad' is also better - 'had I lost it' is grammatically correct but a bit literary and stilted in this sort of context. I'm fairly sure the equivalent in Turkish is _kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm_ (as emre says).



> Bence "if it is lost, I will be very sad"den başka cümle olmaz.
> 
> "had I lost it, I would be very sad " (Bence bu cümle "kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm" anlamına gelir ve istediğin anlamı vermez.)
> 
> Sonradan düşündüm de ilk mesajdaki önerin mantıklı geldi. (If I have lost...)
> 
> Bikaç tane türkçe bilen native speaker var, bence onlar duruma bir el atsa iyi olur.



'If it's lost I'll be very sad' is grammatically fine though it didn't occur to me immediately, I think because we don't normally use 'to be lost' in this kind of situation - that is, the more likely choice is 'if I've lost it', with you as the subject. But I think both of them work.



> Elimde sınıf listesi var ve bu listede sınıfımdaki öğrencilerin sınav sonuçları yazıyor. Kıskandığım ve nefret ettiğim çocuğun (Adı Ahmet olsun) da sınavdan yüksek almasını istemiyorum.
> Ahmet’ in sınav sonucunu ararken yanımda duran arkadaşıma “Ahmet yüksek aldıysa, çok kötü olacak.” diyeyim. Bunu nasıl deriz?



'If Ahmet has done well, it'll be really bad.'


----------



## emre aydın

analeeh said:


> This is a past hypothetical and doesn't work here. It only works if you know for a fact that you haven't lost it. 'If I had lost it, I would be very sad' is also better - 'had I lost it' is grammatically correct but a bit literary and stilted in this sort of context. I'm fairly sure the equivalent in Turkish is _kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm_ (as emre says).
> 
> 
> 
> 'If it's lost I'll be very sad' is grammatically fine though it didn't occur to me immediately, I think because we don't normally use 'to be lost' in this kind of situation - that is, the more likely choice is 'if I've lost it', with you as the subject. But I think both of them work.
> 
> 
> 
> 'If Ahmet has done well, it'll be really bad.'



Thank you man, your posts have always been very helpful to me.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> This is a past hypothetical and doesn't work here. It only works if you know for a fact that you haven't lost it. 'If I had lost it, I would be very sad' is also better - 'had I lost it' is grammatically correct but a bit literary and stilted in this sort of context. I'm fairly sure the equivalent in Turkish is _kaybetseydim, çok üzülürüm_ (as emre says).
> 
> 
> 
> 'If it's lost I'll be very sad' is grammatically fine though it didn't occur to me immediately, I think because we don't normally use 'to be lost' in this kind of situation - that is, the more likely choice is 'if I've lost it', with you as the subject. But I think both of them work.
> 
> 
> 
> 'If Ahmet has done well, it'll be really bad.'



Yes, thank you Mr. analeeh.

Then,

If Ahmet has scored high on the exam, it is going to be bad,

Is this the way to state ?

And i guess there is no correct wording down below and the sentence is grammatically erroneous ?

Has Ahmet scored high, i will feel bad.


Thank you !


----------



## analeeh

'If Ahmet has scored high on the exam, it will be bad.'

I'm afraid I can't explain why I would use 'will be' and not 'going to' here, but the more I think about it the more I think 'it's going to be bad' is also fine.



> Has Ahmet scored high, i will feel bad.



This is grammatically wrong because you can only invert the sentence and drop the if (as in 'if he had' > 'had he') in a hypothetical conditional. 

But 'If Ahmet has scored high on the exam, I will feel bad' is perfect.


----------

